# WinCC flexible Bildbaustein



## sunny79 (16 Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich arbeite sonst immer mit WinCC, aber nun ist der Tag gekommen das ich mich mit WinCC flexible anfreunden muss.
Das ist ja doch alles etwas anders als WinCC.

Ich möchte gerne für Ventile einen Bildbaustein erstellen.
Dafür hab ich 1 Objekt vom Typ Schaltfläche. Ich möchte nun die Hintergrundfarbe dynamisieren. Hab dann im Bildbaustein das Objekt ausgewählt und unter Animation Gestaltung, eine neue Variable angelegt, den Typ auf Binär gestellt und dann zu den unterschiedlichen Bits die Hintergrundfarbe geändert. Danach hab ich das ganze dann aktiviert.
Nun dachte ich ich muß die Eigenschaft Hintergrundfarbe in der Konfiguration des Bildbausteins auf die Linke Seite unter Eigenschaften ziehen. Hab dann eine neue Eigenschaft, die Verbindung zur Objekteig. wird anbgezeigt. Soweit alles toll. Nun muß ich aber ja noch aus einem weißen Blitz einen roten machen, damit ich die Eigenschaft von außen dynamisieren kann. Wenn ich den setze verschwindet meine Verbindung in der Konfiguration. Ich kann das ganze zwar von außen parametrieren aber passieren tut nichts. Hab zusätlich noch ein EA Feld mit reingebaut um mir den Prozeßwert anzusehen. Das klappt, aber das andere nicht 
Hab schon rumgespielt und aktivieren weggelassen, ... aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
sunny79


----------



## sunny79 (18 Juli 2008)

Hi,

hat denn keiner Idee was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte?

Dann hab ich noch eine andere Frage. Ich hab mir ein Bildfenster erstellt das Detailinformation von einem z.B. Ventil anzeigen soll. Damit ich nun nicht für jedes Ventil ein Detailfenster ins Bild legen muß, möchte ich gerne die Variable übergeben, die das Ventilfenster versogt. Hat das schon mal einer gemacht, bzw ist das bei WinCC flexible überhaupt möglich?

Gruß sunny79


----------



## johnij (18 Juli 2008)

sunny79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat denn keiner Idee was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte?
> 
> ...


 
Servus,

Es ist ja mal easy,
eine Textliste erstellen. Die soll mit einer internen Variable verbunden sein.
D.h.  Schaltfläche(Info) bestätigen--> deine interne Variable auf einem bestimmten Wert setzen--> der Eintrag in der Textliste einbleden.


Grüsski   johnij


----------



## sunny79 (18 Juli 2008)

Hi,

erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber so ganz hab ich das wohl noch nicht verstanden.
Ich müßte doch dann in der dyn. Schnittstelle von dem Bildbaustein die Textliste auswählen oder wie dachtest du das? Die aknn ich da aber gar nicht auswählen.
Vielleicht kannst du mir das nochmal genau beschreiben. Oder ein kleines Bsp.
Aber die Variable direkt, dieser dynamischen Eigenschaft, die man aus dem Bildbaustein rausgeführt hat, zuzuweisen geht nicht?

Gruß sunny79


----------



## johnij (18 Juli 2008)

Es tut mir ich habe jetzt nicht viel zeit, ich versuche es auf die schnelle zu erklären:

1- Das mit der Textliste ist nicht anwendbar (liegt ans System)
2- Du hast einen BB_Ventil.
   Du sollst eine interne Variable projektieren:  BB_Ventil_Nr_x  (Instanz_BB)  anklicken---> interne Variable=x (z.B) 
   In deinem BB_Ventil sollst du eine Schaltfläche (Info) und ein Textfeld   (den Namen vom Textfeld findest du unter eigenschaft-->Verschiedenes)einfügen.
Ich nehme an, alles ist klar bis jetzt.
Mit der  Schaltfläche (Info)  sollst du ein Skript aufrufen, falls Du Infos über ein ventil haben möchtest.

Das Skript ist:

Dim obj
obj= HmiRuntime.Screens("Bild_X").ScreenItems("Text_x")
' Text_x= Textfeld_Name
' Bild_x=Bild wo sich dein BB_Ventil_X  befindet


If SmartTags("interne Variable")=x  then
obj.text=" bla bla bla x"

end if 

If SmartTags("interne Variable")=y  then
obj.text=" bla bla bla y"

end if 

....etc


Ich hoffe es hilft

johnij


----------



## Ralle (18 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Es tut mir ich habe jetzt nicht viel zeit, ich versuche es auf die schnelle zu erklären:
> 
> 1- Das mit der Textliste ist nicht anwendbar (liegt ans System)
> 2- Du hast einen BB_Ventil.
> ...



Echt dieses WinCCFlex ist doch der letzte Krüppelscheiß. Tut mir wirklich leid johnij, ist wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint, aber mir geht mit diesem Dreck langsam der Hut hoch. Da geht doch nichts auf die einfache Tour. Hier darf man das nicht, da geht dies nicht. Kopfschüttel.

PS: Allerdings, wer muß auch unbedingt diese dämlichen BB einsetzen .


----------



## johnij (19 Juli 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Echt dieses WinCCFlex ist doch der letzte Krüppelscheiß. Tut mir wirklich leid johnij, ist wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint, aber mir geht mit diesem Dreck langsam der Hut hoch. Da geht doch nichts auf die einfache Tour. Hier darf man das nicht, da geht dies nicht. Kopfschüttel.
> 
> PS: Allerdings, wer muß auch unbedingt diese dämlichen BB einsetzen .


 
@Ralle,
jede Software hat seine - Punkte.
Man soll immer nach alternativen Suchen: Alle Wege führen nach Rom
Meine Lösungsvorschlag  ist nix aufwendiges. 
Was mich stört, dass viele hier keine Ahnung von Wincc flex haben.
Die Firmen (vorallem die Ing.Büros) inversteieren keinen Cent für ihre Personalumschulung (das ist ein anders Thema).


johnij


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Was mich stört, dass viele hier keine Ahnung von Wincc flex haben.



schön das es dich stört! ich möchte mich aber nicht mit einer software auseinandersetzen, von der ich nicht weiß wann sie das nächste mal abstürzt.
es gibt alternativen zu flex, gerade im PC-stations-bereich - und hier meine ich nicht WinCC ... 
das problem ist, das die siemens-panels meist nur mit flex gehen - wobei ich mit einem Forumsmitglied, als er hier zur IBN war, über die möglichkeit von WinCE, C# und libnodave diskutiert habe ... klingt interessant, ist es auch, nur fehlt noch die zeit...
wenn es ein touchpanel sein soll, könnte man auch immer die möglichkeit eines panel-pcs diskutieren, mit winXP embedded z.B. ...schon braucht man kein flex mehr und man braucht sich auch nicht damit rumärgern und hier keine fragen stellen und sich dann erzählen lassen, dass es als störend empfunden wird, dass man eine frage hat.


----------

